# Offended a fellow member here...



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be offered first shot at 3 or 4 bottles that I didn't have in my collection by a fellow member here. I had asked for him to give me prices on what he wanted and he told me to let him know what my offers were, sadly my offers must have been too low and he had to be completely offended because he has not responded to my many attempts at contact. I would like to apologize to him here, and as I said to him in my e-mails, I am sorry if my offers were too low. 

 I would have loved to have added the bottles to my collection and I'll no longer be making the offers in deals like this because there isn't anything to really go by value wise when you collect local bottles like I do and you either end up paying way too much or you offend a fine seller and fellow collector who you've done business with in the past and had hoped to do more with in the future. Oh well, live and learn, and I hope he sees this because I am truely sorry for offering too low a price. I hope we can get over this and do business in the future when I find bottles that he collects.....Jim[&o]


----------



## PrivyCheese (May 11, 2011)

You offended someone?  hmmmmppff I would have never guessed. Your such a nice guy.


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> You offended someone?  hmmmmppff I would have never guessed. Your such a nice guy.


 I am with alot of people, I just don't like your politics PC.....Jim


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> You killed Kenny! You Bast@rd!


 Lobes I have a feelin' you and I would get along great even though you're a no good Sox fan and I'm pinstriped from head to toe...[8D]


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2011)

I know where you're coming from, Jim. I know I'm glad to have dug a lot of my rare and obscure local bottles, because I would have hated to have to put a cash value on them to make an offer. It can be downright impossible, as two knowledgeable collectors can have two very different opinions on any local bottle.

 I bought a very good local bottle from a good friend a while back. After talking to a few people and thinking about it, I decided that I did not pay him nearly enough (in my opinion, anyway). I hooked him up with a few more good locals that I had doubles of to make it up, and he was pleasantly surprised.

 On the other side of the equation, a guy that I used to dig with thought that every local druggist bottle that was "previously unknown" was a $350 bottle [&:]  I just laughed while he tried unsuccessfully to get $350, then $100, then 50 from everyone else, then I would buy them. The "what if" of someone else buying them was in the back of my mind, but it never happened. Glad I held out and never fell for the trap, it could have cost me a lot of $$$.   ~Jim


----------



## rockbot (May 11, 2011)

It happens a lot more then you think Jim. Its always tough when some one says make me an offer... I usually just say, well what do you want for it? if its too high then I'll tell them what I'd pay for it or just tell them, maybe next time.[] To me when people say make me an offer they're just fishing around for the best price someone will pay.

 Don't feel so bad.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> 
> On the other side of the equation, a guy that I used to dig with thought that every local druggist bottle that was "previously unknown" was a $350 bottle [&:]  I just laughed while he tried unsuccessfully to get $350, then $100, then 50 from everyone else, then I would buy them. The "what if" of someone else buying them was in the back of my mind, but it never happened. Glad I held out and never fell for the trap, it could have cost me a lot of $$$.   ~Jim


 
 Your a mean one,Mr Greed---- your as nasty as a skunk,your as sneaky as a mongoose,your  a big ole greedy punk,Mrrrrrr Greeeeeeed!
    Hey I know that guy!![8D]


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good luck, I always feel better about our chances when the Sawx are playing well and not bad like they are now...[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (May 11, 2011)

hummmmmm????????


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 11, 2011)

The last bottle I tried buying here was a olive phoenix bitters.Seller wanted $350.00 for it.I gladly accepted.Wouldn`t you know some do gooders had to contact the seller and tell him that his bottle was worth soooo much more.Well you know the seller didn`t want to sell to me any more.Thanks do gooders[:'(]Next time mind you owne business...[:'(][:'(]


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> hummmmmm????????


 What's your question Chris, like I said it's kinda hard to value locals when there are only a few collectors of them. I wish he had given me the prices he wanted so I could have decided if I wanted to spend the money, I hate the fact I offended him with my offers...Jim


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> The last bottle I tried buying here was a olive phoenix bitters.Seller wanted $350.00 for it.I gladly accepted.Wouldn`t you know some do gooders had to contact the seller and tell him that his bottle was worth soooo much more.Well you know the seller didn`t want to sell to me any more.Thanks do gooders[:'(]Next time mind you owne business...[:'(][:'(]


 I remember when this happened and I kept my mouth shut but I had a feeling the value was higher for sure. I figure if I come here and offer a bottle for a low price that's on me, but if people are low balling me then I need to do my homework before selling....Jim


----------



## epackage (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL...[]


----------



## milkglassbottles (May 11, 2011)

No way!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

It's tough to price antique bottles, that's for sure.. so it should be understood by any buyer or seller that a certain amount of negotiating should occur to arrive at a sale price.. taking things like low offers or high prices personally kinda gets in the way of progress, I would think..


----------



## milkglassbottles (May 11, 2011)

Charlie, you're deviating from the issue at hand.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)




----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

Don't git me wrong, I love when you guys beat each other up, and I especially enjoy when you pick on me.. but now I have these duties to uphold the forum constitution and stuff.. quite a pickle to be in.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

> You're doing a fine job Skippy


 
 I know it.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

While we're getting people's's attenshun..

 LET IT BE KNOWN​ 
 There's a difference between fun fighting and yucky fighting. Don't forget that.. I know it's hard times in the world these days and we're not all in that hippy dippy mellow mood, but good old fashioned sarcasm is not dead.. keep it clean, no potty mouth.. no icky pics.. no apparent rage or indication of physical threat, and we'll let you rip each other up all day.. [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

..ALL will be judged..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..ALL will be judged..


 
 Even you  Chuck y chuck[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

You can't judge a judge.. it's a lifetime appointment.. [:-]


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 11, 2011)

Hey Epackage,
 Sorry for the useasiness you're experiencing. It could be that the person was just busy (and hasn't had the time to reply), but you may be right that they felt low-balled. Nothing much more that you could do except appollogize which you appear to have done profusely.

 In many ways, I dislike the little guessing game we play with value. Its hard enough without all of the head games to determine the value of a rare bottle. 

_"Yea, it's old and rare but its all beat up. I'm doing you a favor by talking it off your hands."  _Really? Maybe I should pay you to take it from me. CAN WE SKIP THIS PART (in negotiations). I already know that you wouldn't be trying to acquire it if it wasn't a good bottle.

 How about this. Everybody be honest. "I'm looking to get it for a steal because I'm low on cash. I give you $50." "Sorry. Two hundred is as low as I'll go." While no sale may take place, at least we all know where we stand. In two weeks when an unexpected windfall arrives, the potential buyer can call back and ask the seller if he still has the bottle . . 

 Trades can help because everybody gets something they want and money is (at least) less of an issue. But lets all do this as sellers - If you have a number that you're looking for, tell the potential buyer. If you don't have a number then shop it around and come up with a number. If that doesn't work, advise the potential buyer that you're listing it and put it on the bay. That should give you a slice of fair market value on the day the item closes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You can't judge a judge.. it's a lifetime appointment.. [:-]


 
 I can, Judy said so.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reset Bob ! 

 This forum is the last place in the world you should try to screw around with bottle prices at.. we are watching, and we judge. [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 11, 2011)

Rick, you tell that overcaffeinated ole gal to kiss my gavel. ..am I allowed to say that??


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Epackage,
> Sorry for the useasiness you're experiencing. It could be that the person was just busy (and hasn't had the time to reply), but you may be right that they felt low-balled. Nothing much more that you could do except appollogize which you appear to have done profusely.
> ...


 Thanx BBB, we had just traded a few bottles a couple of weeks earlier and I had also bought a few bottles from him at a local auction, he's a heck of a nice guy and I'll just let it end here now. It's obvious how he feels about my offer and I'll chalk it up as a learning experience. I may see him at the local bottle meeting, if I can make it this friday, and if so I can apologize in person. Even if we never trade or buy & sell with each other again it would be nice to be friendly...

      Jim


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 12, 2011)

Hope it all works out okay . . .


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2011)

Thanx Bob, I just hope he got to see this and knows I feel bad.....[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Keep an eye on that Red Matthews in particular. he always stirring shit up.


 
 LOL![]


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 14, 2011)

He wasn`t lookig for an estimate, he was selling a bottle for $350.00.


----------



## kungfufighter (May 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> The last bottle I tried buying here was a olive phoenix bitters.Seller wanted $350.00 for it.I gladly accepted.Wouldn`t you know some do gooders had to contact the seller and tell him that his bottle was worth soooo much more.Well you know the seller didn`t want to sell to me any more.Thanks do gooders[:'(]Next time mind you owne business...[:'(][:'(]


 
 Don't know the back story but IMHO it is the "seller" who is most in the wrong here...  Any man or woman is only as good as his or her word.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 14, 2011)

Question for all of you: If someone stumbles across a thousand dollar bottle at a yard sale and buys it for 50 cents, and comes here offering it for $50, what will you do? Snap it up? or tell the person to accept no offers less than a thousand?


----------



## surfaceone (May 14, 2011)

This is only a test...







 I'd try and adjust the rabbit ears


----------



## cyberdigger (May 14, 2011)

Right, don't let's nobody actually answer my question, just think about it..


----------



## glass man (May 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> While we're getting people's's attenshun..
> 
> ...


 I'M in a "HIPPY DIPPY MELLOW MOOD"..At least for now...aaawww xanexes sheds a whole new light on things...[8D] JAMIE


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2011)

Turns out the phone rang tonight and to my delighted surprise it was the member who I have apologized too. He had some things going on in his life and I will be seeing him this Saturday along with the bottles. Hopefully pic's will follow Saturday afternoon...Jim

 Even if I don't get the bottles it's great to hear from him !!


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2011)

don'tcha just love these happy endings...


----------



## epackage (May 17, 2011)

SURE DO Surf !!!


----------



## druggistnut (May 18, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on this issue.
 If a guy has a car for sale that his great Aunt had for 50 years and it is marked 25K below what market calls for, do you just pay him what he asks, or do you throw him a bit more?
 I have had this backfire on me and have had the seller decide that it is no longer for sale. They figure it has to be worth MORE.
 What I do NOW is give the person what they are asking, get possession of the item, then give a bit more. They are more likely to contact you with another find, also.
 Now, if a person is a neophyte, asking for HELP in valuation, you do NOT take advantage of them and LIE. You explain that it COULD be worth such and such, but that means that they have to find someone who will PAY that amount, not always an easy task. You explain that it is 1) for your collection and you would really like it and are willing to chip in a bit more than normal, or 2) that you need to make a little on the resale, so you can go towards the high-end value.
 If you go about your day looking to GET OVER on folks, you are a scoundrel.
 Bill


----------

